# AudioFROG GB60 $500



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Not my auction but a good price... thought I'd share. 

Audiofrog GB60 | eBay


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

These are simply awesome speakers.


----------

